
The “Cobra Effect” that is disabling paste on password fields - JoachimS
http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/05/the-cobra-effect-that-is-disabling.html?m=1
======
venomsnake
If I encounter something like this - F12, find field add value="password", you
could also run a script into console to "type the password". It is good we can
trigger events in js.

The feature is absolutely pointless. And does nothing for security.

I just loved slack yesterday - it just sent me a magic login link to my email.
Problem SOLVED. It would have been solved completely if we had working PKI
infrastructure that secures everything in transit is encrypted and the message
was signed with my public key, but baby steps.

